# EMG Afterburner...



## Cort Strummer (Feb 16, 2009)

I had an idea and I was just wondering if it would work. On my Invader I have a HB-S-S and I have upgraded the pickups, so they are real strat singles. So going from the really hot HB to a single or going to HB, single combo there is a drop in volume because the singles arent as hot as the HB.

I was wondering if it would be possible to hookup the EMG Afterburner (or if there is something similar) to the 2 single pickups so there will not be a drop in volume... any input would be nice, unless it is to replace the singles with rails because I like the straty sound in position 4 (oh yeah it is a 5-way switch).


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

I have one installed into my "Andy Summers tribute" tele. It is a very nice boost.

I am not sure off hand how you would set it to just work with the two pickups - but creative wiring should be able to solve that.

The fact it turns on by pulling up on the knob that also sets the amount of boost may be an issue. If you want the same setting all the time, you may want to bypass the push/pull pot switch and have it wired to something like a mini toggle?

Youll have to work it out.

AJC


----------

